# MTB trails on a CX bike



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I was thinking about this the other day, as I encountered a pretty big rock dropoff (and hit it successfully), shortly after drifting around a sandy corner after a downhill section. Normally, I'd just go balls-out on my MTB on these trails, but a rigid bike with narrow tires definitely adds a bit of a challenge.

Of course, I followed that up with 7 miles of pavement...

Anybody else have a ton of fun hitting the faster, cross-country type trails on their cyclocrossers?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Ooh me! Pick me!

Lotsa fun. Kids these days think you need 4" of suspension to go off road. I beg to differ.

M


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Last week I built up some A23s and wanted to test them out and see if I could run lower pressure with the wider rims and latex tubes. No race that weekend, so I went to the local mtb trails instead. Not a fair comparison yet, as I've yet to race them, but the new wheels did fine with 32 and 34 psi in Mud2s on some rough singletrack. On a typical cross course I bet they can go significantly lower.

Meanwhile, what fun! I'm not as fast as the mtbs, to be sure, and I run some of the more technical stuff, but mtb trails are the most fun I've had on a cross bike outside of an actual race. I'm going back this week.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

yes I do
I enjoy the increased speed on the wide open sections and having to actually pick a line on the technical stuff instead of just letting big tires and suspension just nullify it


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Not me. I get annoyed with the feeling that I'm riding an underbuilt machine for the terrain. I always choose a MTB when I'm hitting the trails.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha, I was just thinking about this. I have a good friend who mtn bikes a lot, but I don't have a mtn bike, just one cx bike and a few road bikes. I was wondering if I could ride with him sometimes using my cx bike.

Looks like a few of you do it! Cool.

I was also thinking about this since I just picked up a new cx bike, making that two of them, and still zero mtn bikes. I know he's going to give me a hard time when he finds out, but hey...I needed a do-it-all bike and a cx bike, I've realized since owning one, is perfect for that!

I'd been riding a true road bike with 23s around. Silly. A nice cx bike is just as fast and far, far more versatile!


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

I love to ride my CX bike on the local trail system, but there are trails I won't ride.... 

My favorite has a lot of flow to it and does not have as many roots in the trail either. Our local trails have absolutely no rock in them to speak of, so pinching on a rock is a rarity. 

I think doing some singletrack training on my cross bike before cross season really gives me an advantage on the short singletrack sections in our local cross races.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

cyklopath said:


> I think doing some singletrack training on my cross bike before cross season really gives me an advantage on the short singletrack sections in our local cross races.


I would bet that you're right. And as skills training goes, it's a lot more fun than most drills I've seen.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

wtf do you think cx'ing was, before mtb's came along?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> wtf do you think cx'ing was, before mtb's came along?


WTF is cx'ing? People have been riding all manner of bikes in dirt for over a century and at no point was it ever called cx'ing. Personally, as much as I like riding my cross bikes they're NEVER the right tool for the job (except on a cyclocross course) and I end up thinking I'd be having more fun on another bike. I also have zero interest in being the "cool" guy on the cross bike that everyone looks at in awe, but that's just me.

EDIT; Oh and to those that think suspension is for wimps, you need to ride some real trails real fast, bouncing along at 5mph on you're cross bike may make you think you're badass in your head but launching doubles at 25mph or dropping 15 ft rock faces on a 6" bike actually is.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> ...you think you're badass...but...dropping 15 ft rock faces on a 6" bike actually is.


Wait, one of these?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah!

and get offa my lawn!


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I do it all the time. Just came back from a 2 hour training ride in the bush. There's a loop that I do for cross training near my house that usually takes around 6 min to do a lap, so I can really gauge how well I'm doing. You know, get out there and do 10 laps then lay on the ground while your back spasms. There's also a lot of opportunities for jumping out of the saddle after going through the turns. As long as you avoid trails with a lot of roots, rocks and drop offs, you should be able to boot around pretty fast. 40 km/h in the bush feels really, really fast.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Cross bikes on less technical trails are fine, but riding one on technical trails that are bumpy/rutty can get old quick. You'll especially notice the lack of rear suspension going though rooty sections and rock gardens, where your saddle will continually slam up and down.

As far as the one poster above. I don't think I've ever "dropped" off a 15' foot rock face. Doesn't sound fun, even on a full-suspension bike. But, to each his own I guess.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sometimes i hit short singletrack, but nothing too technical.

there used to be a series of pictures on mtbr of a slick rock-boulder section with guys on mtbs joining the over the bar scar club. among all the mtbers biffin it there was one guy on a cx bike clearing it.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

On the flip side....I don't have a cross bike and just raced my Tallboy in a CX race with my 2.2" WTB Bronsnans. I finished middle of the pack, but I definitely wished I had a CX bike.

My LBS owner found some 40mm tires that I'll ride on my mtb for a couple races, but I already know that I'l get a CX bike for next season. CX is painful.....but it's just plain fun.....even if you aren't any good at.....like me


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

@nightfend the biggest drop off that I know of around me is about 2 feet and I won't ride it on my cross bike. I bet the mtb crowd would scoff at me for being a wimp and that's fine. I already have enough hardware in both shoulders to not bother taking risks like that.

@Nevermiss you can get some Schwalbe cross tires for 26s if you want. For a cheap clincher, they're not that bad of a tire really. I have a set for my monster cross (it runs 26 inch wheels), though I don't usually use them. I tend to go for the phat tires for that bike. The skinny tires are for my pure cross bike.

Schwalbe - Professional Bike Tires - Cross

There was a guy in one of the earlier races on Sunday over here that road his mtb as an experiment to see how it would fare compared to his cross bike. It started off ok but, the weight ended up killing him. Lugging around that extra weight adds up after an hour. Though, the difference in weight isn't that big of a deal when you look at most of us because we could all drop a good 20lbs or so instead of spending $2000 on some wheels or other gear. However, the right bike does help a lot imo.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Wibly Wobly! I appreciate the help. The Tallboy has 29" with Stans ZTR Flows and my shop found some 700x40mm tires that should work with just adding tubes. He's going to mount them up tomorrow for me and the tires were only about 25 bucks, so I'm not out too much since I'll only use them for a couple races.

I'm already talking to him about CX bikes for next year and if I go carbon, I'll get the hakalugi, if I go AL...then probably a Felt, and if I go steel....prolly a Cielo. I better be good so Santa can hook me up.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> EDIT; Oh and to those that think suspension is for wimps, you need to ride some real trails real fast, bouncing along at 5mph on you're cross bike may make you think you're badass in your head but launching doubles at 25mph or dropping 15 ft rock faces on a 6" bike actually is.


Suspension IS for wimps. :nod Those of us that started riding and racing before there was such a thing as suspension can confirm that. 

I won't deny that it makes the ride faster or smoother, but you don't NEED it to go fast or to be smooth. That takes skill. 

I'm more comfortable off-road on my cross bike than any of the mtn bikes I've owned. Go figure.

M


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I like riding my Black Sheep beefy-road-type-cross-do-it-all-whatever-you-want-to-call-terminology-is-pretty-silly bike wherever I feel like going, which if often exploring trails and jeep roads. Less bike on a trail can be a fun challenege and change of pace, even if Grumpy McGrumpersons would mistakenly attribute it to me wanting to be a "badass."


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I converted my 29er to a Monster cross and love it! Had gone to only Rigid last year, and now, think dirt drops are the best.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

MShaw said:


> Suspension IS for wimps. :nod Those of us that started riding and racing before there was such a thing as suspension can confirm that.


BullshIt, I've been riding MTB's since 1990 I'm just not deluded into thinking that "the good ole days" were better and the riders were somehow better. Unlike some old timers I've evolved with the technology and dig suspension for how much funner it's made bike riding in certain situations.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

OnTheRivet said:


> your head but launching doubles at 25mph or dropping 15 ft rock faces on a 6" bike actually is.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

climbinthebigring said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Don't have much on my computer. This is actually a bit "heavier" than it looks.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

sometimes yes. but like others, there are some trails I won't take it on. I have, and now know better. those are for my FS29er


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

MShaw said:


> Suspension IS for wimps. :nod Those of us that started riding and racing before there was such a thing as suspension can confirm that.
> 
> I won't deny that it makes the ride faster or smoother, but you don't NEED it to go fast or to be smooth. That takes skill.
> 
> ...


Ahahaha!

Where do you live, Florida? Its downright amazing the difference in speed and control suspension gives, even between a 80mm fork and a rigid. night and day.

I ride and race xc on a rigid surly 1x1, and it is my favorite bike. But I am no apologist, that things is always slower than a FS or even a hardtail with a fork. It's not really up for debate.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

"What I like most is technical training in the woods with the cornering... it gives me a very good feeling with my bike -- just you and your bike in the woods."

Marianne Vos, in Cyclocross Magazine #6


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

Before they retired, one of the guys at the lbs I used to go to had a fully story about when he was demoing some mtbs. I don't know where he was but, it was some place with some good mtb trails. Anyway, he was riding some dually, just flying along and everyone was giving him the "you're ****ing nutz!" looks. He didn't think much of it, until he road the same trail on rigid rear bike the next day. There was no way he could see himself riding that trail at the same speed as the day before. He would have died if he tried. 

For cross in the bush, just pick your trails. As long as you avoid certain things, it can be a hell of a lot of fun. You can ride through a lot of things you don't think you can.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Don't have much on my computer. This is actually a bit "heavier" than it looks.


Wow, you are amazing. Truly badass. I'm in awe.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I like riding my cx on trails as part of longer exploration rides, especially when those rides involve mostly pavement or dirt roads. It's also a good way to get a little practice handling the cx bike on technical features for races. But if I'm really wanting a trail ride, I use one of my mountain bikes. 

It's funny how many people think they've found the coolest, baddest way to ride a bike and trumpet their insights on boards like this. I realize it's the interwebs and so there's going to be much silliness, but ride your bike(s), have fun, and STFU.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Wow, you are amazing. Truly badass. I'm in awe.


Never said I was, just indicated that there is a whole other world of riding out there that many on this forum don't understand and trying to respond to the derisive comments I always hear about riding suspension bicycles from the resident luddites.

EDIT; Also, what's a "cx"?


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

OnTheRivet said:


> Don't have much on my computer. This is actually a bit "heavier" than it looks.



Hmm, looks to me like it's about a 2 foot drop, and you're wearing a full face helmet and body armor = not bad ass. I'm not easily impressed, riding a bike is quite simple.

I ride my cross bikes on tech single track cause it makes me a stronger cx racer not because it is the fastest in that particular situation. Cross bikes are good at one thing, racing cross, they suck at just about everything else.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

climbinthebigring said:


> Hmm, looks to me like it's about a 2 foot drop, and you're wearing a full face helmet and body armor = not bad ass. I'm not easily impressed, riding a bike is quite simple..


Yep, I suck, but I like the way the picture flash brings out my eye color, don't you?


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

I ride both XC and cross bikes on singletrack. We have a range of terrain here so I sorta take different loops with different bikes. I love the cross bike for things like - go out the back door, ride 10 m to the trails, ride the trails and then ride home. I like the full suspension blur XC to barge down rocks and not worry about it. One funny thing is choosing which bike when I ride with a friend. The cross bike is so fast on flat and climbs that it actually turns out faster on a long ride overall and I usually roast my friends who decide to bring their xc bikes, especially climbing. 

Only think I need is disc brakes! In tight and twisty trails it gets hairy with canti brakes.

If someone is trying to decide, "can I use this on trails?" - the answer is absolutely, yes.


----------



## gburkhol (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll take my CX bike out on less technical trails, but now pretty much only when I know they're less technical. I caught a foot or two of surprise air cresting a hill on a MTB demo course that I wasn't familiar with while on a CX bike. Thought for sure that I was going to eat it, but thankfully didn't. :yikes:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> Never said I was, just indicated that there is a whole other world of riding out there that many on this forum don't understand and trying to respond to the derisive comments I always hear about riding suspension bicycles from the resident luddites.


You have a pretty indirect, aggressive and ultimately unpersuasive way of "indicating" that there are other ways to ride a bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

climbinthebigring said:


> Hmm, looks to me like it's about a 2 foot drop, and you're wearing a full face helmet and body armor = not bad ass. I'm not easily impressed, riding a bike is quite simple.
> 
> I ride my cross bikes on tech single track cause it makes me a stronger cx racer not because it is the fastest in that particular situation. Cross bikes are good at one thing, racing cross, they suck at just about everything else.


That's a downhill course & downhill bike. Different type of bike than you would with cross-country and such.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

tednugent said:


> That's a downhill course & downhill bike. Different type of bike than you would with cross-country and such.


What? where did this comment come from. I know what DH is I just don't think that DH is all that difficult or bad ass.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

climbinthebigring said:


> What? where did this comment come from. I know what DH is I just don't think that DH is all that difficult or bad ass.


ummm welll...

Nothing is difficult if you suck at it. I don't think being bad at tennis is particularly difficult. Riding a bike downhill is not that hard. Losing Cat 4 cross doesn't take much work.

But the truth is competitive downhill racing takes a lot of practice, talent, and can be pretty "difficult" to do without hurting yourself.

Unless you are some kind of god...


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

climbinthebigring said:


> I just don't think that DH is all that difficult .


Now that's the first sensible thing you've written.


----------



## heartland (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have enough posts to link to the thread, but I started a thread on MTBR about riding cross bikes on singletrack. Lots of good photos over yonder - check it out in the "Cyclocross (from a mountain biker's perspective)" forum we got over there. 

As for me, I like riding my crosser on singletrack a lot. I also like riding my squishy bike on singletrack a lot. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I tear my skinnies up too much on singletrack. I tore open the rear one twice last time I rode it on gnar trails. I prefer my rigid 29er!


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I sometimes have fun riding my CX bike on singletrack. 

I've also found that it can help serve as an equalizer when riding with less technically skilled riders. 

My CX bike is certainly no replacement for my fs MTB though. 

It's good to have balance. 

// there is lots of absurdity in this thread.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

It's kind of weird when you put someone on your ignore list, then can't remember why, haven't come across their posts in a long time...then they pop up and you are instantly reminded why you put them on ignore! And a lot of other people also realize they might need to make additions to their ignore list.

The only problem is when other people quote them and you still have to see what wacky stuff they wrote. So cut that out


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

cyklopath said:


> I love to ride my CX bike on the local trail system, but there are trails I won't ride....
> 
> My favorite has a lot of flow to it and does not have as many roots in the trail either. Our local trails have absolutely no rock in them to speak of, so pinching on a rock is a rarity.
> 
> I think doing some singletrack training on my cross bike before cross season really gives me an advantage on the short singletrack sections in our local cross races.


That bike looks really sharp. A link or a shot of it from the side? Would like to see more of it! Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

foto said:


> Ahahaha!
> 
> Where do you live, Florida? Its downright amazing the difference in speed and control suspension gives, even between a 80mm fork and a rigid. night and day.


When I started riding mtn bikes in 87, there wasn't any such thing as suspension. We still ended up bashing about in the hills above Blacksburg, VA and having lots of fun. No v-brakes either! Discs weren't even a gleam in someone's eyes yet. You learned to read the trail and pick lines. Same thing you do on a cross bike when you're riding off-road. :nod



> I ride and race xc on a rigid surly 1x1, and it is my favorite bike. But I am no apologist, that things is always slower than a FS or even a hardtail with a fork. It's not really up for debate.


Never said it was faster, just that you don't NEED it to go fast or be smooth. 

M


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Nayr! I just repainted it recently and documented the job on my blog (link below). I ride it on trails during the off season with clincher wheels, and during the season with some carbon deep dish wheels I laced up for it.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

"For me, it's perfect training day. I ride one and a half hours in the woods and I train very hard..."

Niels Albert, Cyclocross Magazine #8


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

foto said:


> ummm welll...
> 
> Nothing is difficult if you suck at it. I don't think being bad at tennis is particularly difficult. Riding a bike downhill is not that hard. Losing Cat 4 cross doesn't take much work.
> 
> ...


Just because YOU suck at something doesn't make it difficult. Ever notice how some guys make some things look easy? That's because, to them, it is easy.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

This threads getting a little out of hand......

I used to ride motocross from Jr. High till I was about 19 and I blew up my RM-250 again (just wouldn't stop messing with the timing) and I equate that with Down Hill bombers, sure they can be fun and if you don't have a healthy fear in you, you can be quite good. But its doesn't require much effort physically, compared to single track racing and Cyclocross. The wonderful thing I've found in riding my Ridged 29er and now riding it as a "monstercross" is it requires alot of technical skill and keeps you from going so fast that completely wreck yourself when you go down. It makes you slow down enough that if you fall it hurts, but won't break you. That is why I gave up Motocross and sold off my big squish bikes. They just feel like they want to copy motocross and take the feel out of biking, but of course all this is ONE mans opinion......


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

climbinthebigring said:


> Just because YOU suck at something doesn't make it difficult. Ever notice how some guys make some things look easy? That's because, to them, it is easy.


If it feels easy, you are not competing up to your level, sandbagger.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I guess it is fair to say that the guys on here saying downhill racing is not that difficult are a bunch of World Champs? If you don't find it difficult, but you aren't winning, than you aren't trying hard enough.

Therefore either 1) you suck at what you are doing, or 2) your experience is out of context for this conversation or 3) you are a freaking god, which I put in my original post about downhill being hard. So start paying attention, meatheads.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Trower said:


> This threads getting a little out of hand......
> 
> I used to ride motocross from Jr. High till I was about 19 and I blew up my RM-250 again (just wouldn't stop messing with the timing) and I equate that with Down Hill bombers, sure they can be fun and if you don't have a healthy fear in you, you can be quite good. But its doesn't require much effort physically, compared to single track racing and Cyclocross.


Sorry, this just isn't true. To get on the box these days in Downhill you have to be fit. Unless you've raced all these disciplines (I have) you can't really comment. DH requires a little more explosive power but it's HARD.


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I was ready to post an all-out defence of cx bike performance on singletrack, but i'm going to have to admit defeat. Yesterday on our weekly night MTB ride, I was (successfully) tailing a 5" and a 6" dually on a moderate to easy downhill on my cx bike, over estimated my brakes, grip and skill on a switchback, went over the bars and now it hurts when I laugh. 

While I think cx bikes are a lot of fun on singletrack, and I ride mine on singletrack frequently, it's easy to get in over your head very quickly. I also ride a 1x9 hardtail w/ 100mm fork and a ss rigid 29er, and have ridden that switchback numerous times on the other bikes without a problem.

Also, as far as I'm concerned, anyone who thinks dh is easy is doing it wrong.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know where all this talk of downhill came from...The thread was about doing some fast, smooth cross-country trails.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^ And on that note...

I'd like to set up one of my cross bikes as an all-arounder, mainly to do road riding, but also want to be able to hit trails with it and do some light off-road riding - gravel, grass, crushed stones.

I was hoping to use some road tires on it for these needs, like a Continental Four Season in 28 mms. Do you think they'd be okay for this or too many flats? Should I try out tire liners? Or try setting it up tubeless (would be on Mavic CXP33 rims).

Or, just get some relatively smooth cx/hybrid tires?

Thanks!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

nayr497 said:


> ^ And on that note...
> 
> I'd like to set up one of my cross bikes as an all-arounder, mainly to do road riding, but also want to be able to hit trails with it and do some light off-road riding - gravel, grass, crushed stones.
> 
> ...


If all you're doing is gravel, grass, etc than yeah, the 4Seasons will be plenty. Its when you get off the beaten path that you need more volume. I was 'mtn biking' on my Crosshairs with T34 Tufos and every once in a while, I'd miss a baby-head rock. It let me know! 

You may want to try a cross file tread pattern in 32-34c too. More float = mo bettah

M


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, MShaw.

Okay, more volume might be best for my uses. Even when I'm road riding on this bike it will be rain or bad weather or cold, so I won't really care about how fast I'm going. Just want to be out there. I'd rather have cushy tires for around town and have the option of hitting any of the trails I ride on my #1 cross bike, which is set up for cross.

Since I have the 4Seasons I can just try those out though, see what I think, then pick up some other tires if needed. Now to figure out if I should go tubeless on this wheelset as well. Have my other cx bike set up tubeless on Ksyrium rims & Hutchinson Bulldog tires. Like it a lot.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

251 said:


>


Pretty bicycle. THat's what I need.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> ^ And on that note...
> 
> I'd like to set up one of my cross bikes as an all-arounder, mainly to do road riding, but also want to be able to hit trails with it and do some light off-road riding - gravel, grass, crushed stones.
> 
> ...


If the "off-road" you plan on riding really is just gravel, grass, and crushed stones, it soudns more tame than a lot of the dirt roads around here and you could easily roll on 28s, especially if you have a more robust tire like a Gatorskin or a Ruffy Tuffy.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

got this video off the MTBR cross forum..love watching it: Local trails ala cx on Vimeo

the thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/cross-bikes-singletrack-post-your-photos-728285.html


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> yes I do
> I enjoy the increased speed on the wide open sections and having to actually pick a line on the technical stuff instead of just letting big tires and suspension just nullify it


Pretty much the same experience as my rigid 29er though I do get a bit more boing from my wider tires. I still can't do the big drops and need to watch my line more than those who can just roll over everything with 6" of cush.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Pretty much the same experience as my rigid 29er though I do get a bit more boing from my wider tires. I still can't do the big drops and need to watch my line more than those who can just roll over everything with 6" of cush.


I agree, though the "boing" is pretty significant. You can really rail through rocks and turns and take drops on fat tires as compared to a cross bike. Riding a cross bike on trails has made me a better rigid mountain biker.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*yes*

it allows me to ride dirt on the commute and do some pretty awesome mixed terrain rides.


----------



## Digger90 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ride mine on techy singletrack all the time...


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

To the poster enquiring on Conti 4 Seasons tyres offroad, fine for fire roads and drier trails but you'll struggle in softer or wet conditions. I often ride mixed road / trail on my CX during regular visits to the Southwest of England, particularly all the trails around the Quantocks and Exmoor.
I train for CX by riding the local MTB trails - I have a singlespeed CX with discs running 38mm tyres and regularly ride with MTB racers - whilst I'll be a little slower on the technical stuff I leave them standing on the grades and climbs. MTB is kinda pointless when the bike is too heavy to ride uphill IMO.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It's yucky when threads turn into "this type of riding is better than that type of riding." Silly. 

Any discipline can be as hard or easy as you choose to make it. Downhill doesn't appeal to me but being good at it is very, very hard:

Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery - YouTube

That being said, over on MTBR the downhillers can produce the most vitriol loaded responses of them all as far as their discipline being the _only_ legitimate form of mountain biking and everyone else being posers. Every discipline with every advantage or disadvantage (narrow vs. wide tires, suspension vs. rigid, road vs. mountain, downhill vs. cross country) can be pushed as far as the rider chooses to push it and the pros in each discipline do. Downhill requires riders to take huge risks and dangerous lines to basically fall off a mountain as quickly as possible; a unique skill. Cross country requires riders to push themselves to their aerobic limit for long periods of time and deal with the challenge of having to navigate offroad terrain with rigid or shorter travel bikes; a unique skill in its own regard. 

People can ride however they want to ride using whatever method suits them best and brings the most joy into their lives. Feeling like the way you do something is better because you had to do it that way 20 years ago or because your discipline is considered more dangerous is just plain silly.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I play basketball at a recreational level. I don't really think it is all that hard.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

Try downhill basketball sometime. THAT's hard.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*clearly when*



OnTheRivet said:


> Don't have much on my computer. This is actually a bit "heavier" than it looks.


a fully is superior to a cxer

no debate from me, nice position


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

This thread sucks.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Sorry, this just isn't true. To get on the box these days in Downhill you have to be fit. Unless you've raced all these disciplines (I have) you can't really comment. DH requires a little more explosive power but it's HARD.


the same way NASCAR drivers have to be fit. But it's different type of fitness. We are not talking about aerobic fitness, which is what I suspect the previous poster meant. You can be good downhiller and not have enough aerobic fitness to be a semi-decent climber. 

I think rigid bikes (CX bike, for example) is fine for 90% of off-road trails and paths out there. Technical parts (drops etc.) are better done on full suspension, of course. But it's a bit of a chicken-and-egg thing: once you have full suspension, you seek out the technical trails and drops to take full advantage of full suspension, as most "regular" trails, singletrack etc., through fields and dirt or fire roads are too "tame".

To go back to OP question, yes, CX bikes are just fine for majority of off-road trails - in fact I am always surprised how well they work (esp. with something like 35mm tires) - most people should try it! But naturally, for most technical stuff, suspension definitely helps.


----------

